# CRAFTSMAN 536.885910 track questions



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Snagged an old craftsan 2 years back for dirt cheap and decided to add it to my arsenal this year. Never have I worked or owned a tracked blower. At closer inspection the gearbox was shot so got a complete gearbox on ebay in nearly new/zero wear condition.
question: Is there any right or wrong way to install the ring gear to the worm gear. In my hand it seems that there is a better fit depending with the orientation of the two or are my eyes playing with me. They're definitely the pair out of the gearbox so no questions there. Also, the track has a chain in both tracks and has lots of slack on the bottom of the loop. Is this the way it should be or do I have to remove links or adjust somehow. Have a new impeller housing bearing on the way along with belts and the 2 idlers to go along. It'll also be outfitted with the impeller mod as all my equipment has them. The bucket side panels are carriage bolted and took both sides off to weld the crack along the bottom forward of the scraper bar area. I guess the previous OP was hard on it causing it to crack in the 90 degree bend. Thanks in advance, Allan


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bump /////7


----------

